# لحام مواسير مكافحه الحريق



## greadlee (17 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

سؤالى بخصوص لاحام المواسير ( 4 بوصه - جدول 40 - سيمليس - بلاك استيل ) 
هناك ربط عن طريق الفلانشات
وايضا عن طريق الكابلينج
وايضا مسوره فى ماسوره (اوره فى اوره)
هل هناك طريقه اخرى وما افضلها

مع العلم ان المشروع صغبر جدااا فهو يتكون من 3 صنديق حريق فقط 

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## mohamed mech (17 فبراير 2012)

أعتقد أن الطريقة الثالثة و هى لحام طرف ماسوة فى طرف الماسورة الاخرى أفضل لعدم وجود احتمالية تسريب و إنخفاض التكاليف


----------



## mohamed mech (17 فبراير 2012)

موضوع عن اللحام

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=237773​


----------



## greadlee (17 فبراير 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> أعتقد أن الطريقة الثالثة و هى لحام طرف ماسوة فى طرف الماسورة الاخرى أفضل لعدم وجود احتمالية تسريب و إنخفاض التكاليف


ولكن هل هى الاكتر فاعليه مع العلم لوجود عدد كبير من الزوايه و حرف التتى


----------



## mohamed mech (17 فبراير 2012)

*كيفية قراءة الرموز المكتوبة على سلك اللحام*
*أسلاك اللحام الخاصة باللحام الكهربائي اليدوي** (SMAW) والتي تسمى الكترود مغطى** (Covered electrode) و يصنع بتغطية سلك**القالب المعدني بطبقه من خلطة مساعدات الصهر تسمى فلكس ذات الفوائد**المتعددة*

*و يشتمل التصنيف الامريكى** AWS - ASTM للالكترود المغطى على جميع الخواص**الهامة للالكترود فى صوره مجموعه رقميه تدل على الخواص الميكانيكية لمعدن**اللحام المترسب ، نوع الغلاف الكاسي ، وضع اللحام الموصى به وكذلك التيار**المستخدم** . *

*النظام الرقمي يشتمل على مجموعه من أربعة أو خمسه أرقام مسبوقة بحرف**لاتيني** E . الحرف** E يعنى الكترود ( أى يتصل بالدائرة الكهربائية** ) . الرقمين الأولين ( الأرقام الثلاثة الأولى في المجموعة المكونة من خمسه**أرقام ) مضروب في ألف تعطى أقل إجهاد شد لمعدن اللحام بوحدة رطل لكل بوصه**مربعه . مثال لذلك 60 في الكترود** E6010 تعنى 60,000** P.S.1 ( رطل** x بوصه**المربعه ) ، 100 فى الكترود** E10010 تعنى 100,000** P.S.1 المربعه . *
*الرقم** التالى ( قبل الاخير ) تعنى وضع اللحام الموصى به لهذا النوع . حيث أن*
*1**تعنى جميع الأوضاع*
*2 تعنى اللحام فى الوضع تحت مستوى البصر والوضع الافقى*
*. الرقم الأخير يعنى نوع الغلاف الكاسى ونوع التيار*

*أسلاك لحام الصلب الكربونى*
*) أ ) نوع مرتفع السليلوز** (E6010, E6011). *

*يلحم الكترود**E6010** فى جميع الاوضاع ( تيار مستمر - قطبيه معكوسه) والغلاف** الكاسى يحتوى على كمية عاليه من السليلوز ويتميز بقوه وتركيز القوس**الكهربى ويعطى تغلغل جيد ويتميز ايضا بسرعة تجمد معدن اللحام وكمية خبث**قليله فى حين أن كميه الغازات المحيطه تكون كبيره** . *

*يلحم الكترود** E6011) (. فى جميع الاوضاع - تيار متردد وباقى الخصائص تماثل الكترود** E6010 .*

*)ب) نوع مرتفع فى**أكسيد التيتانيوم** . (E6012 , E6013) *

*يلحم الكترود** E6012 فى جميع الاوضاع - تيار متردد وتيار مستمر الالكترود**سالب - يتميز بتغلغل معقول ولكن ليس بنفس درجه** E6010 الغلاف الكاسى به**نسبة عاليه من التيتانيا والصوديوم هذا بالاضافه الى فولسبار وطين وكميه**الخبث كبيره بينما كمية الغازات المحيطه قليله** .*

*يلحم الكترود**E6013** . فى جميع الاوضاع - تيار متردد وتيار مستمر الالكترود** سالب . له نفس خصائص** E6012 بينما يتميز عنه بسهوله ازالة الخبث كما أن**القوس يبدأ بسهوله ويستخدم هذا الالكترود بنسبه كبيره فى لحام انواع الصلب** ذات التخانات المنخفضة*

*)ج) نوع منخفض الهيدروجين** (E7015 , E7018)*

*يلحم الكترود** E7015 . فى جميع الاوضاع - تيار مستمر اللاكترود موجبه** - تستخدم سليكات الصوديوم كمادة رابطه - ذات درجة تغلغل متوسطه وكميه الخبث**كثيفه وسهل الازاله يفضل عند استخدام هذا النوع أن يكون طول القوس قصيرا**جدا ويستخدم فى لحام مختلف انواع الصلب . وفى أغلب الأحيان لا يحتاج الى**تسخين سابق أوتسخين لاحق اثناء اللحام** . *



*يلحم الكترود**E7018** فى جميع الاوضاع - تيار متردد وتيار مستمر الالكترود** موجب الغلاف الكاسى يحتوى على نسبه عاليه من بودرة الحديد تتراوح مابين** 25% الى 40% ويتميز بلحام له خواص ميكانيكيه جيده ملائمه لمعدن الأساس** الملحوم*
*و هو*
*الافضل فى مثل حالتك*



*الكترود**E7028 له نفس خصائص** E7018 مع بعض الاختلافات حيث انه يحتوى على** كمية أعلى من بودرة الحديد تصل إلى حوالي 50 % ولذ فان معدل الترسيب أعلى** بينما التغلغل أقل عمقا** .*


----------



## mohamed mech (17 فبراير 2012)

إذا كان عدد الاكواع كثير و لا توجد مشكلة فى التكلفة يمكن إستخدام الفيكتوليك ( الكبلينج)


----------



## greadlee (17 فبراير 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> إذا كان عدد الاكواع كثير و لا توجد مشكلة فى التكلفة يمكن إستخدام الفيكتوليك ( الكبلينج)


اشكرك كثير الشكر
ولكن لى سؤال
هل للامن الصناعى دخل فى الطريقه المستخدمه سواء ماسوره فى ماسوره او كابلين 
ولا هذا لا يهم طالما لا يوجد تسريب

سؤالى الاخير 
دفن مواسير البلاك استيل تحت الارض هل يجب استخدام عوازل وكيف
ام هى نفسها معالجه

ولكم فائق الاحترام والشكر


----------



## mohamed mech (17 فبراير 2012)

greadlee قال:


> اشكرك كثير الشكر
> ولكن لى سؤال
> هل للامن الصناعى دخل فى الطريقه المستخدمه سواء ماسوره فى ماسوره او كابلين
> ولا هذا لا يهم طالما لا يوجد تسريب
> ...


 
المفروض انه لا يوجد للأمن الصناعى او الدفاع المدنى توصيات فى طريقة ربط المواسير إلا فى حالة تركيب هذه المواسير فى أماكن حساسة للهب و الدخان و يمنع فيها اللحام

يمكن دفن المواسير بعد عزلها بشرائط البتومين و دفنها فى رمل خالى من الاملاح حسب المواصفات
مرفق كتالوج للعوازل 
صفحة 10 المادة 16-300 جيدة


----------



## حمدي النمر (18 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## zizo_mam (18 فبراير 2012)

عزيزي ملحوظه هامه بالنسبه لمواسير الحديد تحت الارض المستخدمه في الحريق لازم تكون مواسير جدول 80 ولازم عزلها بلفايف عزل اما بالنسبه لطريقة الوصل بين المواسير افضل الكبلينج للمواسير ذات الاقطار مايزيد عن 2 ونصف بوصة واستخدام المواسير المسننة للاقل من 2 ونص بوصة


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (5 أغسطس 2013)

هل يتم إستخدام 6010 أم 6013 للحام الغرز ؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng.ossama (26 يناير 2014)

هل يتم إستخدام 6010 أم 6013 للحام الغرز ؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر​أرجو الاجابه على هذا السؤال 
​


----------



## عمران احمد (30 يناير 2014)

سلك لحام 6010 
و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (13 فبراير 2016)

mohamed mech قال:


> *كيفية قراءة الرموز المكتوبة على سلك اللحام*
> *أسلاك اللحام الخاصة باللحام الكهربائي اليدوي** (smaw) والتي تسمى الكترود مغطى** (covered electrode) و يصنع بتغطية سلك**القالب المعدني بطبقه من خلطة مساعدات الصهر تسمى فلكس ذات الفوائد**المتعددة*
> 
> *و يشتمل التصنيف الامريكى** aws - astm للالكترود المغطى على جميع الخواص**الهامة للالكترود فى صوره مجموعه رقميه تدل على الخواص الميكانيكية لمعدن**اللحام المترسب ، نوع الغلاف الكاسي ، وضع اللحام الموصى به وكذلك التيار**المستخدم** . *
> ...


لماذا * الكترود**e7018 هو الافضل للمواسير ذات الاقطار فوق 3.5 بوصة*


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (14 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ محمد وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## ghost man (16 مايو 2016)

جزاك الله خير


----------

